
Any one had any luck bying broken GPUs from eBay? - tapper
Just asking because I have seen a RX580 on Ebay that said that it works but resets when installing the drivers. This sounds to me like just like a botched install of windows or a heat sink that needs reseting.  I was thinking that it could be a cheep card to try my luck on. So has any one got a gpu and fixed it or had it just work?
======
Nextgrid
Resetting when installing drivers can very well be a hardware issue. Without
drivers the card is working without hardware acceleration, and that part seems
to be working. When drivers initialise the card attempts to enable hardware
acceleration and the entire machine either crashes or a reboot is initiated in
hardware because the card is now causing a short-circuit.

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
I've successfully used a "broken" GPU that just had a broken fan that needed
replacing but with these things YMMV.

~~~
tapper
Cool wich one was it?

~~~
bitxbitxbitcoin
Back in the day: HD 5770.

